# Keenan Peters



## Deleted member 11392 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm really sorry if anyone's finding out about this from the site. I thought I'd give it a couple days before posting so close friends could find out through other means.

I didn't know Keenan. A friend of mine was friends with him. Damn shame, the kid was only 23. He fell off a train near Waco, TX. I don't have a lot of the details. There's a link I'll post to a news story on it. Anyone know him and wants to post pictures or stories should do so.

Rest in peace.

http://www.mycentx.com/news/local/man-killed-getting-off-train-in-lacy-lakeview/684922636


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 5, 2017)

damn man, 23 is way to young. sorry for yer loss. i fixed the link for anyone on mobile so they should be able to click on it now.

http://www.mycentx.com/news/local/man-killed-getting-off-train-in-lacy-lakeview/684922636


----------



## Tude (Apr 5, 2017)

Am passing this on for a friend. Looking for help for his dog, Pizza. If you are available contact me.

"Update Pizza has been found in Ft Worth but his owner was killed in an accident Sunday near Waco he's in the North Ft Worth shelter if anyone can get him out an possibly Foster him that would be great he's a small dog may bite due to being scared he's chipped an current on shots his owners mom may claim him I don't know for sure. But if a rescue can get him out of the shelter please let me know thank you."


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 9, 2017)

Nooooooooooooo. Fuck dude. I knew Keenan he was a really cool kid. Make sure pizza dog gets a good spot he's a good dog. He just don't take no shit and gets a little snippy. 

"Hey what do you call a couple Mexicans standing in buckets of shit?... Poo toes."
RIP brudda


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 9, 2017)

Geez. Any clue what they were riding?


----------



## Deadzero2100 (Apr 18, 2017)

It's sad man I loved spanging with little Keenan. I met him in Portland last summer. Glad pizza dog is ok. And my condolences go out to his mother who lost her kids in less than 6 months.


----------



## Deadzero2100 (Apr 18, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Geez. Any clue what they were riding?


Not sure but I think it was a grainer


----------



## Evie217 (Aug 12, 2017)

Keenan was good people. I still have his paper id he gave me at kirby yard with all his contact info. He brought smiles and so many genuine laughs. Tuxedo and Pizza were immediate friends. I have his voice recorded


----------

